# shirt auto designer



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi,

Does any one where to find a designer or software so customers can design their own shirts online , the kind that shows a shirt and then they pick a design and add lettering?

Thanks to all,

R.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been looking for something similar for a while now. I found a few that you have to pay monthly, but I've always hated remotely hosted scripts.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

It cant be rocket science there has to be development software for this type of aplication

R.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

.: Shirt konfigurator :.


----------



## m26gil (Jul 21, 2006)

I think spreadshirt.com has some similar features... they have a gallery and you can ad some text on their designs or leave just the text.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

m26gil said:


> I think spreadshirt.com has some similar features... they have a gallery and you can ad some text on their designs or leave just the text.


Yes, but it´s pretty tough to install that one on your own server  Especially if you want to do the printing yourself 

/Peter, uniprint.se


----------



## Lilmac (Apr 12, 2007)

Ya wait til the customer start coming in with a design that was made from someone else's web site and want it printed. I get this at least 3-4 times a month. Then you have to try to match artwork & fonts to get close to what they want. Most time they will design at a site then copy & paste design. Then go local for the printing.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the web site, Tom I can see your point, is there a way to lock that designer so people cant copy that design to have it done locally?

R.


----------



## Lilmac (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not sure but if there was i wish these site woould use it. I know when you go to some sites & try to copy & paste it will not let you. So i'm sure there is a way. They just don't use it or have it installed in the program


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Vtec44 said:


> I've been looking for something similar for a while now. I found a few that you have to pay monthly, but I've always hated remotely hosted scripts.


I don't like the idea of remotely hosted either. 

Check out tshirtdesignsoftware.com. The developer is a member here and the software installs on your own server.

I haven't tried it out fully yet, but it's the only one I've found so far that looks decent that installs on your server.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice, thanks for the link Rodney!


----------



## Arboristsite (Nov 20, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I don't like the idea of remotely hosted either.
> 
> Check out tshirtdesignsoftware.com. The developer is a member here and the software installs on your own server.
> 
> I haven't tried it out fully yet, but it's the only one I've found so far that looks decent that installs on your server.


Looks ok, but there is no content on the site other than try free ;for 30 days and no links work other than to the designer. I wrote the member so hopefully I can find out some more stuff on it and let you all know.
Thanks for the link Rodney.


----------



## p8balls (Feb 26, 2007)

A couple weeks ago I had several email transactions with him. He basically said it was unfinished, he doesn't have the time to finish developing it, and he was looking for a buyer to sell the company to. 

When I tried the software it was a little quirky and looks as though it needs allot of work still. So it looks like this is no longer an alternative, but is available if anybody here knows how and wants to take on the project.

Chris


----------

